# Deer spotted again on South Manitou Island



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Deer spotted again on South Manitou Island

Whitetail deer have again found a way to cross the Lake Michigan moat surrounding South Manitou Island, creating a threat to the islands bountiful plant life.	

http://www.leelanaunews.com/editorial.php?id=150


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Those deer have migrated there in a natural manner. I find it quite contradictory for the government to feel they need to step in and play GOD! If you follow that line of logic, then the whitetail deer should have been exterminated from many states and areas that they have migrated to in the last century!

Dan


----------

